# Proposed Deer Regulations



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hope this hasn't been posted already.

Still more deer than I will kill but may be bad on the meat hunters.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’m all for it, if they also eliminate dep tags.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> I’m all for it, if they also eliminate dep tags.


I haven't read it completely but does it say that?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I haven't read it completely but does it say that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No. That was my passive aggressive way of saying their pissing in the wind until they eliminate or highly regulate dep tags.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2 does a year is absolutely dumb. My bow season would be done opening weekend most years.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Side note:
I agree that would be enough deer for me to kill as well. I think we’d certainly see the difference as the years went on. Just as the antler restriction certainly helped.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> No. That was my passive aggressive way of saying their pissing in the wind until they eliminate or highly regulate dep tags.


Oh, sorry but it went over my head.

It does (#4) look like they are doing away with using them to trophy hunt.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

John B. said:


> 2 does a year is absolutely dumb. My bow season would be done opening weekend most years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’m all fairness I would have agreed with you 10-12 years ago. Now that I have 3 sons and 2 are hunting age. They kill plenty of deer, causing me to not kill as many. I’m definitely for the men though, if this was up for voting.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> 2 does a year is absolutely dumb. My bow season would be done opening weekend most years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I heard it is known as the John B. Law

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I really wish they would just mirror Alabama’s regs. 3 antlered/year, unlimited antlerless on private with a couple weeks of antlerless gun hunting on public land.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I get antlerless tags each year for one of our properties. Good for me but doesn't seem right if you are trying to make a difference. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

If they limited our antlerless bag limit to 2 in AL we'd be screwed. Just before season I counted 43 deer in one peanut field. 4 had horns.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

About the same limits we have, you’ll have a doe explosion in a couple years, and then CWD soon thereafter...


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> About the same limits we have, you’ll have a doe explosion in a couple years, and then CWD soon thereafter...




We already have a doe explosion. Only time you can kill them hear on public land is archery then a few weekends out of the year on private unless you have doe tags for your property. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems like they are panicking before there is a reason to.

I was talking to someone in the know in Alabama and he told me the high fence/deer breeders have caused the biggest problem. They want to bring in the bigger genetics from other states.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We need buck management so if we were like Bama, I'd be good with that. 2 a season is stupid as hell... A doe a day would be great in FL and wouldn't hurt the population at all!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I never understood the idea of not allowing does to be killed on BW during gun/antlerless days.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Apparently from the individuals I have talked to the regs are mirrored after what will affect South Florida. Apparently South Florida has a high panther population just like we have a high bear population. What Florida needs to do is actually have tags based on DMUs not statewide. Just like states out west that have tags based on the animal population of that particular unit.
Florida doesn’t have an idea of their deer population.

All they are doing is pissing in the wind. They won’t do an unlimited doe harvest because an unlimited doe harvest has effected Alabama in certain parts of the state. But these 3 bucks and two does harvest won’t do much for the herd until Florida actually addresses the predator problem we have.

Until Coyotes can be hunted all year on public like private land, bobcat season is longer, Bear season actually opens up, and address the Panther problem in South Florida. The deer herd “won’t” be the way the state ever wants it to be.

But these 3 bucks and 2 does looks like it will give me a reason to skip bow season down here and go hunt out of state like Colorado, Kansas, or Missouri.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Outside9 said:


> I never understood the idea of not allowing does to be killed on BW during gun/antlerless days.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's the old school way of thinking. Florida is leaps and bounds behind any state in deer management.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm up in Kentucky right now, and the state is divided up in to 4 deer management units. The statewide regulation is 1 buck per person, the entire season, no matter the weapon (a second buck can be harvested on some management areas/military bases.) And depending on which deer unit you are in, you can kill 1, 2, 3 or 4 does to accompany your one buck. 

Kentucky is about 40k square miles.
Florida is 65k square miles.

Florida needs to be split in to 6+ deer management units with appropriate doe harvest for each. 2-3 bucks is more than enough. Let us kill some slickheads!

PS, we've seen bucks every sit, I just haven't seen the right one yet. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

By leaving in the antlerless and depredation permits, it appears they are catering to land owners.


For Private Lands

On private lands, an antlerless deer permit is not required during the established*antlerless deer seasons. *During the crossbow, muzzleloading gun, general gun and special archery/muzzleloading gun seasons on private land, a permit and tags are required to take any deer (except spotted fawn) that is without antlers or whose antlers are less than 5 inches in length visible above the hairline.

Requirements and conditions:

Antlerless Permits

Landowners must own at least 640 acres or not less than 150 acres if the property is adjoining land already receiving antlerless deer permits.* A group of adjoining landowners also may apply together, provided the total combined acreage is at least 640 acres.

Landowners who cultivate agricultural crops are the exception to the above requirement and are exempt from these minimum acreage requirements if they have been*issued a*depredating deer permit[http://myfwc]*within the past year to take deer for crop-depredation control.

All deer shall be taken only by an*individual possessing a valid*hunting license and required permits*(unless exempt) in accordance with established bag and possession limits, and only during established legal hunting seasons (Crossbow, Muzzleloading Gun, General Gun, and Special Archery/Muzzleloading Gun) and hours.

Each person taking an antlerless deer shall, immediately upon harvesting the deer and before loading said deer upon conveyance, fasten and lock an antlerless deer tag to the hide of the deer.* Antlerless deer may not be possessed unless an identifying tag has been affixed to the carcass.* Each tag shall remain affixed until the deer is dismembered and stored at the hunter's domicile.

Commission personnel, at their discretion, shall be granted access to lands described in the permit to ensure compliance with these rules.

Failure to comply with these requirements*would be a violation of FWC rule and may result in a citation.*



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

But for the first year I’m okay with the three bucks and two does. I honestly would rather see two bucks and three does. Especially with know how many tags a lot of the clubs in this area. Then from there adjust it as needed.

But honestly I think Florida should get away from the “licenses” and have one license followed by tags. Stop making it confusing for people that don’t look at the regs on a daily basis. The first license includes 1 buck and 1 doe. Then from there you have the ability to purchase up to X amount of doe tags and one more additional buck tag. X amount of doe tags is deemed by what the state says the population is in the DMU.

With that the state needs to have a harvest database that will tie in with the tag and license database. So if you want to buy and additional tag you HAVE to report that you harvested the deer. No report means you can’t by another tag. This will give FWC a more reliable database of harvest vs 24 hour report for people that “forget” to report the harvest.

On top of that have a separate database that allows hunters to report how many deer they see in a general sitting whether it is on public or private. Break it up in fawns, does with X amount of fawns, bucks, turkeys, coyotes, hogs, bobcats, foxes, bears, and panthers. So the state can actually have some numbers to go off of. And yes the state will probably get the same deer sighting from numerous hunters but at least this gives them some data to go off the already estimated numbers.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man I had a whole rant typed up and just deleted it. I'll just type this! You can't make our deer into other State's deer! No how old they get, they will never have the meat mass on them! Quit trying to make us like other states and manage the population we have! Don't need to manage the WHOLE state for antlers or bucks etc... Private lands are doing that just fine!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> Man I had a whole rant typed up and just deleted it. I'll just type this! You can't make our deer into other State's deer! No how old they get, they will never have the meat mass on them! Quit trying to make us like other states and manage the population we have! Don't need to manage the WHOLE state for antlers or bucks etc... Private lands are doing that just fine!


Just because the deer will never be like the midwest doesn't mean the quality of hunting can't be better mainly on public lands. Like you said private land has been doing deer management for years.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Just because the deer will never be like the midwest doesn't mean the quality of hunting can't be better mainly on public lands. Like you said private land has been doing deer management for years.


And I don't buy beef. Have not bought beef for 10 years or so! Limit me to what they are proposing and my family of 5 will have to buy beef with the size of deer around here!!!!

I'm not talking about antler size. I'm talking about the body size!!!! Private land deer around here are not bigger body wise than the public land deer! They just manage genetics for better antlers and more bucks etc....


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> And I don't buy beef. Have not bought beef for 10 years or so! Limit me to what they are proposing and my family of 5 will have to buy beef with the size of deer around here!!!!
> 
> I'm not talking about antler size. I'm talking about the body size!!!! Private land deer around here are not bigger body wise than the public land deer! They just manage genetics for better antlers and more bucks etc....


I agree.. Florida is just pissing in the wind with these current regs. Heck 5 deer barely make it buy for myself and my fiance so I can only imagine your family. I'm hoping that after the first year of the regs they will change but it is the government dealing with this crap. But I do think the quality of hunting can be better and that also includes a bag limit that means allowing does to be harvested vs shooting smaller bucks. But realistically will hunters be able to keep shooting bag limits that feed a family that will replace beef and still keep a viable population? Just curious.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> But realistically will hunters be able to keep shooting bag limits that feed a family that will replace beef and still keep a viable population? Just curious.


NWFL deer population in general supports what we do RIGHT NOW! Now does it support trophy hunters that want more bone??? Not unless you join a well managed lease with about 2000+ acres. 

3 out of the 4 deer on my wall came from a managed lease. Been managed for big "older" deer. They don't just shoot point restrictions or spread! They look at the overall on the hoof look of the deer! If a jaw bone comes back and it's less than 2.5 years old, there's a fine! Just makes you very selective in what you would shoot! 

I lost count one time watching 40+ deer on one sit at this place. This is in FL by the way! Been managed for 20+ years this way. I'm on the waiting list for this place, but no one has died to get out of it yet! They shoot does and most members don't shoot the required does that they need to take off the property and the president begs for people to shoot does since most are trophy hunters. That's where I came in as a guest and popped a few for them one year! 

Land can be managed as long as you get like minded hunters together on a piece of property! But getting that to happen is next to impossible. 

Public land in NWFL is managed fine I believe with the daily bag limits we have and not overall season bag limit! The people that really put the time and effort into shooting deer get their deer! I shoot 80% of my deer in BW! Just wait till January and Feb. I tend to skip December. It's a horrible time to hunt for deer. Rut is not even around at all and the deer are pressured. January rolls around and they become stupid again and get shot.

I've seen the same amount of deer for the last 10 years or so even with the changes they made from the 5" or more rule to the 10" or 3 point rule! The deer population that I personally see is the same even with more hunters.

I can promise you this. If they introduce a bag limit on the season and our population grows even more, insurance companies will be lobbying for more deer to be shot!!!!! Happens in other states!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> NWFL deer population in general supports what we do RIGHT NOW! Now does it support trophy hunters that want more bone??? Not unless you join a well managed lease with about 2000+ acres.
> 
> 3 out of the 4 deer on my wall came from a managed lease. Been managed for big "older" deer. They don't just shoot point restrictions or spread! They look at the overall on the hoof look of the deer! If a jaw bone comes back and it's less than 2.5 years old, there's a fine! Just makes you very selective in what you would shoot!
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right about that. I guess I have been reading more into what the "politicians" in the FWC side have been seeing. I never have a problem shooting deer in BW especially when the rut rolls around. But I'm curious to how much better the rut would be if we were allowed to actually shoot some does and pass on smaller bucks.

Hands down if I could shoot a doe over a cow horn or small 5 or 6 point I would any day of the week.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> But I'm curious to how much better the rut would be if we were allowed to actually shoot some does and pass on smaller bucks.


Better in what regard? More deer? Better antlers? On the clubs and private land I have hunted, those that regulate the does along with the bucks have the best herd of deer! It's a moving target that cannot be judged over 1-3 years! Takes many years! And making snap judgments on regulations/rules without years of on the ground survey knowledge can lead to unwanted consequences. 

Every hunter goes through stages and it's usually tied to how long you have been hunting. From meat to trophy and all in between!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Kill all you want, half the folks won't report what they anyhow

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Kill all you want, half the folks won't report what they anyhow
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah, when I was in an Alabama lease when they went to mandatory reporting, about half the members didn't report squat!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> Better in what regard? More deer? Better antlers? On the clubs and private land I have hunted, those that regulate the does along with the bucks have the best herd of deer! It's a moving target that cannot be judged over 1-3 years! Takes many years! And making snap judgments on regulations/rules without years of on the ground survey knowledge can lead to unwanted consequences.
> 
> Every hunter goes through stages and it's usually tied to how long you have been hunting. From meat to trophy and all in between!


Better in regards to the rutting activity, the amount of does per buck. Having more does bred during the rutting period vs having does come into estrous throughout a two month period. 

Currently allowing individuals to only shoot bucks over years and years followed by only allowing doe harvest during the one month archery season. Is not a good management practice.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Better in regards to the rutting activity, the amount of does per buck. Having more does bred during the rutting period vs having does come into estrous throughout a two month period.
> 
> Currently allowing individuals to only shoot bucks over years and years followed by only allowing doe harvest during the one month archery season. Is not a good management practice.


Those that have the does when the rut comes in will see more bucks! Just an observation on my part! Not scientific at all. When I was in SC, I was a part of a club that limited does more than bucks. They allowed three bucks and only two does per year! The surrounding property did not do this and allowed unlimited or more does to be taken. And the surrounding property clubs/land owners could not figure out why our lease killed more bucks and bigger bucks come rut time! Well, I believe it was because we had the does! We had a lot of them! Did it suck seeing a lot of does for a long part of the season that you couldn't shoot does etc... It sure did. But come rut time, we saw bucks that no one had pictures of and were killed etc... 

A lot of does are killed in archery, and depredation permits! I think most people under estimate the amount of does that are killed because they just don't see that many bucks etc... But I see plenty when they get dumb in Jan and Feb.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> Those that have the does when the rut comes in will see more bucks! Just an observation on my part! Not scientific at all. When I was in SC, I was a part of a club that limited does more than bucks. They allowed three bucks and only two does per year! The surrounding property did not do this and allowed unlimited or more does to be taken. And the surrounding property clubs/land owners could not figure out why our lease killed more bucks and bigger bucks come rut time! Well, I believe it was because we had the does! We had a lot of them! Did it suck seeing a lot of does for a long part of the season that you couldn't shoot does etc... It sure did. But come rut time, we saw bucks that no one had pictures of and were killed etc...
> 
> A lot of does are killed in archery, and depredation permits! I think most people under estimate the amount of does that are killed because they just don't see that many bucks etc... But I see plenty when they get dumb in Jan and Feb.


 The more does there is the less chasing they have to do. Kind of like this. You walk in a bar and there is 4 males and 4 females scattered throughout this 5,000 sq foot place. You get denied by a one of the females you will go to seek out the next one. This means you have to get up and cover this area to get to the next female. This also means you will have to compete with the next male.


Consider we have the same 4 males with 20 females in this 5,000 sq foot bar. You get denied by one female you simply have to just go to the next one. You don't have to cover as much ground and you also do not have no where near as much competition for that female. Which equals less chasing and less competition.

But yeah y'alls property probably killed more deer due to the fact that the property you hunted was less pressured. If you have one property shooting unlimited amount of deer and another property being selective, of course the deer will congregate to the less pressured areas. Plus there also is other variables in play there like y'all could have better cover and food sources than the neighboring land and the list goes on.

Kind of like hunting the Hutton Unit vs hunting the area right outside the Hutton Unit.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> And I don't buy beef. Have not bought beef for 10 years or so! Limit me to what they are proposing and my family of 5 will have to buy beef with the size of deer around here!!!!
> 
> I'm not talking about antler size. I'm talking about the body size!!!! Private land deer around here are not bigger body wise than the public land deer! They just manage genetics for better antlers and more bucks etc....


I guess this could be a hardship on larger families that depend on deer meat, especially if there are few hunters in that family.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Plus there also is other variables in play there like y'all could have better cover and food sources than the neighboring land and the list goes on.


Pressure is one of my key things! I leave one spot on my lease completely alone till the end of the season. Don't sit it. Don't monitor it with a camera. Just plant and have a feeder going all season without needing filled etc... It's a safe haven! I plan to see what shows up by me sitting there the first time at the end of January.

But you are right, there are so many things that go into managing a deer herd, it's crazy to think that the proposed new regulations will be the magic bullet. Ask MS. They put limits and saw a determent to their herd! It's not as easy as some make it seem.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Outside9 said:


> I guess this could be a hardship on larger families that depend on deer meat, especially if there are few hunters in that family.


I doubt it is much of a "hardship" for the majority of families. If we consider the amount of gas, wear and tear on the vehicle, leasing fees, licenses, time, food, etc used to shoot X amount of deer during hunting season. I am willing to bet that one could have a cow slaughtered for the same price and have close to twice as much meat.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I doubt it is much of a "hardship" for the majority of families. If we consider the amount of gas, wear and tear on the vehicle, leasing fees, licenses, time, food, etc used to shoot X amount of deer during hunting season. I am willing to bet that one could have a cow slaughtered for the same price and have close to twice as much meat.


You are right about most of it. But the fact that I know where my meat comes from and it's healthier and I don't have to worry about all the processed mess that comes with store bought meat is worth a lot to me. I can hunt and shoot most of my deer within 15 min from my house in BW. Doesn't cost me much to do so.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> Pressure is one of my key things! I leave one spot on my lease completely alone till the end of the season. Don't sit it. Don't monitor it with a camera. Just plant and have a feeder going all season without needing filled etc... It's a safe haven! I plan to see what shows up by me sitting there the first time at the end of January.
> 
> But you are right, there are so many things that go into managing a deer herd, it's crazy to think that the proposed new regulations will be the magic bullet. Ask MS. They put limits and saw a determent to their herd! It's not as easy as some make it seem.


Oh it won't be a magic bullet. Hell to me it is pissing in the wind. The only reason I am "okay" with it is because I am hoping this will allow me to shoot a doe during rifle season. I am also hoping that this will be the foot in the door to have the possibility of having more relaxed doe limits in the future. I can see why they might be very restrictive the first year because it will be a pilot year. FWC has no idea how this will work.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

FL has always been on the side of limiting Doe harvest to manage deer herd. I do think it's why we have a large population. Just not the large antler buck population. When bama went to allowing more does harvested, the sits with deer seen went down taking to most that hunt that area. 

I'd rather see some deer even if I can't shoot them. But that's just me. I saw less deer in bama per sit when I hunted there. And I will say that the deer per sit has went down for me a tiny bit since they started giving out the few Doe rifle permits that allow "one" Doe. 

But it's a permit and not a tag. So guess how many people probably just shoot their one Doe if they have not been checked and caught with their one Doe yet! 

In SC we had actual tags to put on the deer and were ruined if you tried to take them off. Not this stupid permit thing that basically gives a person a license to shoot does in the specific BW areas and times

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> I'd rather see some deer even if I can't shoot them. But that's just me. I saw less deer in bama per sit when I hunted there. And I will say that the deer per sit has went down for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let my give y'all two some learning and my theory from my vast knowledge and degree in deer management from The University of Alabama Plowboy Tec.

I growd up in Bama, deep in the sticks.

We were taught and I still believe it, too many does, less buck moving. You have to bring those doe numbers down to get those bucks walking.

My theory in why you may see fewer does now in Alabama. Because those does learner after they opened it up that they also started getting shot/shot at more often. Which made them smarter and more nocturnal.

Well there ya have it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> FL has always been on the side of limiting Doe harvest to manage deer herd. I do think it's why we have a large population. Just not the large antler buck population. When bama went to allowing more does harvested, the sits with deer seen went down taking to most that hunt that area.
> 
> I'd rather see some deer even if I can't shoot them. But that's just me. I saw less deer in bama per sit when I hunted there. And I will say that the deer per sit has went down for me a tiny bit since they started giving out the few Doe rifle permits that allow "one" Doe.
> 
> ...


Alabama screwed them self when they allowed unlimited doe harvest but I still see a good amount of deer in the places I have hunted in Alabama. But some places like Talladega National Forest not so much. But Florida should just use the tags that they give private land. Those green snap ones (if they are still that color).


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Let my give y'all two some learning and my theory from my vast knowledge and degree in deer management from The University of Alabama Plowboy Tec.
> 
> I growd up in Bama, deep in the sticks.
> 
> ...




Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Outside9 said:


> Let my give y'all two some learning and my theory from my vast knowledge and degree in deer management from The University of Alabama Plowboy Tec.
> 
> I growd up in Bama, deep in the sticks.
> 
> ...


Wise man speaks


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

My phone stopped letting me correct post but y'all get the idea.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have seen does tracking bucks even. So if a big ole buck can hang out in the thick stuff and wait one a doe to pass by. Not saying in all cases but it happens.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

3 bucks 5 doe combined through all firearm seasons. 3 bucks unlimited doe during all bow season. 1 doe 0 buck if you use a crossbow 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

3 buck, 5 doe, no matter the season or weapon. No doe harvest after January 10th (for northwest florida) 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Bring it on. The older a deer gets, the bigger they get period. Doesn’t matter if it’s a buck or doe. 

I don’t see the point of limiting the doe harvest since it is already limited except for large landowners/clubs with tags.. But I am all for it on the bucks. 

Leave the doe harvest alone so people can still get their meat, and limit bucks with antler restrictions.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

My killing plan is for public land. Private land folks shouldn't have any restrictions. If they wanna kill all the deer on the property they own so be it 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Alabama screwed them self when they allowed unlimited doe harvest but I still see a good amount of deer in the places I have hunted in Alabama. But some places like Talladega National Forest not so much. But Florida should just use the tags that they give private land. Those green snap ones (if they are still that color).


As long as I have been hunting AL, we've been able to take a doe a day and there have always been plenty around.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

*Seriously, Is this Legit?* I mean you posted this yesterday on the 10th, and your Memorandum is Dated the 13th, which hasn't even got here yet. :whistling:


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> Let my give y'all two some learning and my theory from my vast knowledge and degree in deer management from The University of Alabama Plowboy Tec.
> 
> I growd up in Bama, deep in the sticks.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I have a friend who manages a large ranch in west Texas. Of 12k acres only 2k is high fenced. That's where the exotics and 200"+ bucks are. Last year he needed to remove 138 does. This year it's 110. He and the neighboring ranches use a 4 bucks to 1 doe ratio. Their herds are healthy. When you sit in a stand... You see plenty of deer. 
In my area of Louisiana we are allowed 3 deer a year either 2 antlered and 1 antlerless or 2 antlerless and 1 antlered. No doe days or closed season on them per state. But our club does not allow doe take after Jan 1st so as not to shoot a bred doe. I can go to another part of the state to fill my 6 tags, but I can only take 3 where my lease is. 
If y'alls population can handle the reduction of does, I say take 'em when ever and how ever. They gonna be dead weather it's from a stick with a point on it or a hunk of lead jacketed in copper.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not like any of us are going to have a say in this anyhow. I don't even think the state biologist who work in this area agree with how the deer are managed statewide.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

MrFish said:


> As long as I have been hunting AL, we've been able to take a doe a day and there have always been plenty around.


I must be a low deer density in Talladega then.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like most of the "deer" specific proposals for our area or state wide didn't make the cut list.

http://myfwc.com/media/4520665/12A-...ame=&utm_source=govdelivery&utm_term=campaign


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Telum Pisces said:


> Looks like most of the "deer" specific proposals for our area or state wide didn't make the cut list.
> 
> http://myfwc.com/media/4520665/12A-...ame=&utm_source=govdelivery&utm_term=campaign


So pretty much the Hutton Unit and Eglin made it for the specific area rule change?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> So pretty much the Hutton Unit and Eglin made it for the specific area rule change?


I wonder what changes they are proposing for eglin....?


The muzzleloader proposed change min.cal from a .40 to a .30 doesn't make sense to me,since most people still shoot black powder....A smokeless powder 
.30 can be a 800yd killer though...I know several guys that have built them ....


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

fairpoint said:


> I wonder what changes they are proposing for eglin....?
> 
> 
> The muzzleloader proposed change min.cal from a .40 to a .30 doesn't make sense to me,since most people still shoot black powder....A smokeless powder
> .30 can be a 800yd killer though...I know several guys that have built them ....


IMO, do away with all restrictive periods. Bows/Crossbows are no where near what they were 20 yrs ago. I would never attempt to shoot a deer with the Hawken I still have like I would with my current black powder or any of the breech loading single shot rifles that are legal these days. Could it be done? Yes, but why try with what’s available and legal. Open it up rifle all season. Let people kill their limit if they choose to take that many and be done. If they want to have a period where it’s a little more difficult, archery & gun.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is the proposal for deer hunting specific and if I read it correctly this will go before the commission for approval starting for the 2019 season.

http://myfwc.com/media/4520668/12B-ProposedDeerManagementRules.pdf

I could be wrong but I think this is moving forward. I think 3 bucks and 2 does for the entirety of hunting season is too low. I could almost agree with 5 bucks and 3 does since some folks kill the 3/2 proposal before gun season even begins.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with having limits, BUT the limits need to be area specific, you may have an abundance of deer in one area, but yet drive 20 miles and they deer are almost non existent. 

I have 1 WMA I hunt regularly, OVERLOADED with does, on another WMA only 15 miles or so away it’s the polar opposite, not hardly any does, yet both WMAS have the same regulations....

that’s what doesn’t help or make sense, they need some biologists to be able to have some sense and some power to regulate “their” piece of land from compiled harvest data. Mississippi is well ahead of the coastal states on collecting harvest data, every deer that leaves a WMA or NWR is required to be checked in/jawbone removed/weighed/etc ,but I don’t think the biologists are being able to have their “management tactics” put into play because of the all mighty dollar....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

They just implemented antler restriction a few years ago and I dont think they have given it enough time for fruition....Going from 2 bucks a day to 3 per year is pretty extreme measures....2 bucks a day NOW with antler restriction is very hard to achieve ...I would be more for a 5 buck rule per year..Like what fl scout mentioned....


----------



## captsef (Feb 2, 2016)

This is about like the government deciding they can spend our tax dollars smarter than we can. They try and make all these rules and regulations and don't hunt themselves or spend anytime. The whole doe weekend is complete BS in my opinion, just puts everybody in the woods on top of each other, get bad weather, have to work, your "doe season" is a bust. Let the hunters manage their sport, if they are dead set on x amount of does, let the hunters choose when to shoot them. I have pictures Dec 3, wobbly legged spotted fawn. Our season opens up at least a month too early in my opinion and all these split seasons when you need a daily handbook to figure out when and where you can hunt gets old quickly. I agree with most of the guy's on here, control the nanny population and stop killing the spikes and basket racks for meat. My buddy has a property, a 40 acre wheat field, had 43 in it the other night, not a single piece of bone other than button bucks. I haven't gotten a buck picture in over a week at my place running 5 camera's.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Read the latest notice below. FYI these FWC notice are sent via email if you want to get on their email list here is the link.
https://public.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLFFWCC/subscriber/new


At its December meeting, the Commission approved draft rule changes related to FWC-managed areas and hunting, including many dealing with deer hunting and management. Draft rule change proposals are based on requests from staff, cooperators and stakeholders. The FWC seeks input on proposed changes throughout the rulemaking process to achieve regulations based on hunter preference and sound science to ensure sustainability. Commissioners will consider the following proposed rule changes for final adoption at their February 2019 meeting. If approved as final rules in February 2019, most would take effect July 1, 2019.

See the presentation about draft rule change proposals related to specific FWC-managed public hunting areas and statewide hunting: http://myfwc.com/media/4520665/12A-ProposedHuntingRules.pdf and summaries of proposed rule changes: http://myfwc.com/media/4520280/12A-AdditionalInformationonProposedRuleChangesforHunting2019-2020.pdf

For more information about draft rule change proposals related to deer hunting http://myfwc.com/media/4520668/12B-ProposedDeerManagementRules.pdf

The proposals will remain available for public comment through the February 2019 Commission meeting here: https://www.research.net/r/2019-2020ProposedChanges


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Thinking maybe just do away with all the season and limits. Open up Sept 1. Hunt till March 1. Weapon of choice. Deer of choice 5 a day. That way all the "meat hunters" can kill enough. If you want a trophy then don't shoot the small deer. Or archery only all season with 3-5 days of shotgun/muzzeloader. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

lettheairout said:


> Thinking maybe just do away with all the season and limits. Open up Sept 1. Hunt till March 1. Weapon of choice. Deer of choice 5 a day. That way all the "meat hunters" can kill enough. If you want a trophy then don't shoot the small deer. Or archery only all season with 3-5 days of shotgun/muzzeloader.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Only issue with no doe days and shooting them after the rut is... shooting does that have been bred. Eventually, overall population will decline.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sc1006 said:


> Only issue with no doe days and shooting them after the rut is... shooting does that have been bred. Eventually, overall population will decline.


Yup then nobody to blame but them self for shooting every deer. Remember the hunters no best. Just like snapper season. Open that crap up during hunting season. Then you gotta choose hunting or fishing 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> Yup then nobody to blame but them self for shooting every deer. Remember the hunters no best. Just like snapper season. Open that crap up during hunting season. Then you gotta choose hunting or fishing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Someone put this man in office! Talk about a dilemma.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I have no issue with the antler restrictions put into effect a few years back but I think the limit should be raised a little bit or make that for gun season only and provide a different limit for early season archery and the early muzzleloader. 

2/1 for early archery/muzzleloader and another 3/2 for regular gun season and late archery/muzzleloader would seem reasonable to me. If you’ve killed your 3/2 during gun season then you’re done for the late season. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

fla_scout said:


> I have no issue with the antler restrictions put into effect a few years back but I think the limit should be raised a little bit or make that for gun season only and provide a different limit for early season archery and the early muzzleloader.
> 
> 2/1 for early archery/muzzleloader and another 3/2 for regular gun season and late archery/muzzleloader would seem reasonable to me. If you’ve killed your 3/2 during gun season then you’re done for the late season. Just my opinion of course.


I'll bet my salary that these does will only be able to be harvested during archery or the doe days. I highly doubt it will be whenever an individual wants. Well at least for public land and private under 640 acres.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's the biggest problem. They always screw over the public land guys. Most private land folks already regulate pretty well. Plus if enough land they still get doe tags.


Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I'll bet my salary that these does will only be able to be harvested during archery or the doe days. I highly doubt it will be whenever an individual wants. Well at least for public land and private under 640 acres.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

